# Squid On Freebsd 7.1 Error



## valoel (Aug 12, 2010)

im trying to install squid 3.0 in frebbsd 7.1

here is the squid.conf


```
#=========================================================
#konfigurasi squid.conf
#=========================================================
http_port 3128 transparent
icp_port 3130
acl query urlpath_regex cgi-bin \? \.php$ \.asp$ \.shtml$ \.cfm$ \.cfml$ \.phtml$ \.php3$ \.js \.jsp
acl nocache-domain dstdomain javatechno.net uns.ac.id siakad.uns.ac.id
always_direct allow query
always_direct allow nocache-domain
no_cache deny query
no_cache deny nocache-domain
cache_mem 128 MB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
maximum_object_size 128 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 32 KB
#file mp3, exe, zip, dat, avi, 3gp tidak disimpan di cache hardisk
acl mp3 urlpath_regex -i \.mp3$
acl exe urlpath_regex -i \.exe$
acl zip urlpath_regex -i \.zip$
acl dat urlpath_regex -i \.dat$
acl avi urlpath_regex -i \.avi$
acl 3gp urlpath_regex -i \.3gp$
no_cache deny mp3
no_cache deny exe
no_cache deny zip
no_cache deny dat
no_cache deny avi
no_cache deny 3gp
cache_dir diskd /usr/cache0/diskd 8000 16 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_dir diskd /usr/cache1/diskd 8000 16 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_access_log /usr/local/etc/squid/var/logs/access.log
cache_log /usr/local/etc/squid/var/logs/cache.log
cache_swap_log /usr/local/etc/squid/var/logs/%s
cache_store_log none
#ACL Network
#acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl client src 192.168.3.0/24
acl private src 192.168.3.222
acl jnp src 192.168.2.0/24
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl manager proto cache_object
#Port yang diijinkan untuk di request
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl SSL_ports port 2083 2096
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 631 # cups
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl FTP proto FTP
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow jnp
http_access allow private
http_access allow client
http_access deny all
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
icp_access allow localhost
icp_access allow jnp
icp_access allow private
icp_access allow client
icp_access deny all
miss_access allow all
always_direct allow client
always_direct allow FTP
acl cachemgr proto cache_object
http_access allow cachemgr client
http_access allow cachemgr private
http_access allow cachemgr localhost
http_access deny cachemgr all
cachemgr_passwd admin info stats/objects
cachemgr_passwd admin all
cache_effective_user squid
cache_effective_group squid
visible_hostname http://cache.javatechno.net
cache_mgr NOC-JNP
forwarded_for off
```

and here is the result in cache.log


```
2010/07/18 22:31:14| WARNING: dnsserver #5 (FD 10) exited
2010/07/18 22:31:14| WARNING: dnsserver #4 (FD 9) exited
2010/07/18 22:31:14| WARNING: dnsserver #3 (FD 8) exited
2010/07/18 22:31:14| Too few dnsserver processes are running
2010/07/18 22:31:14| storeDirWriteCleanLogs: Starting...
2010/07/18 22:31:14|   Finished.  Wrote 0 entries.
2010/07/18 22:31:14|   Took 0.0 seconds (   0.0 entries/sec).
FATAL: The dnsserver helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
```


what should i do to repair that dns error ? 
my resolv.conf already filled with dns


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Recompile without the dnshelper; in fact: only change options you really need, and leave defaults as they are if you possibly can.


```
cd /usr/ports/www/squid30
make rmconfig
make config
```

Very specific things aside, all you need to do is mark the right transparent option, and leave everything else alone.


```
make install clean
```


----------



## valoel (Aug 12, 2010)

here is the configuration when i compile squid,
is there something wrong ?


```
./configure -prefix=/usr/local/etc/squid -enable-gnuregex -enable-async-io=24 -with-aufs-threads=24 -with-pthreads -with-aio -with-dl 
-enable-storeio=ufs,diskd -enable-storeio=diskd,ufs -enable-removal-policies=heap -enable-removal-policies=lru
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you use the port, or a tarball?


----------



## valoel (Aug 12, 2010)

its tarball
but now im trying using port


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Please do. That's what they are for. Tarballs are not supported.


----------



## valoel (Aug 12, 2010)

i have successfuly install squid on my server, and now i have problem with redirection port

here is the result of access.log

```
1281635063.258   4997 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635068.259   4979 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635073.262   5000 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635078.261   4916 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635083.264   5000 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635088.271   4985 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635093.280   5000 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
1281635098.279   4978 192.168.3.2 TCP_MISS/000 0 GET http://0.39.channel.facebook.com/p - DIRECT/0.39.channel.facebook.com -
```

and this is the ipnat.rules

```
rdr rl0 0/0 port 80 -> 127.0.0.1 port 3128 tcp
map rl1 192.168.3.1/16 -> 192.168.2.2/32
```


rl0 is my Lan
rl1 is wan internet

is there something wrong ?
thanks


----------

